# high res photos of full frame of bees



## buzzedbees (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi there,

Does anyone have high-res photos of full frames of bees/comb/brood/etc.? I'd like to print them life size, then frame them in the frames. Mediums if possible.

This will be a teaching tool for kids and others.

Thanks everyone,
David


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

In case you can't find any photos, several of the bee equipment companies have preprinted photos (some already mounted in frames) available for classes.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

buzzedbees said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone have high-res photos of full frames of bees/comb/brood/etc.? I'd like to print them life size, then frame them in the frames. Mediums if possible.
> 
> ...


Send a message to Lauri, she has some great photos of nice frames of bees, might not be what you are looking for though


----------

